# Question Regarding Ordering From Alpha Website...



## Mr Bee (Feb 13, 2009)

OK, so I ordered a "Seamaster-Alpha" from their website, and duly paid via paypal on Saturday (7th Nov) afternoon.

Had the expected email an hour later saying they reccommend I pay an extra $18 for EMS courier. Also said in email:-

"However, If you insist to send by registered airmail , our company will not take the responsibility on the risky if you don't recieve the parcel, since if send by registered airmail. It will be get lost easily so our company will not to take any responsibility on this. Don't worry, *we can still provide the tracking number to chase the parcel when you prefer the registered airmail*. Please let us know your final decision."

So after reading a few topics on here, I replied and told them I was ahppy to have it sent registered airmail/Royal Mail - as thats the impression I got from many posts on here that other people declined the extra courier cost also. And I'm not too worried as long as I get a tracking number, I've got something for Royal Mail to chase up.

Then got this reply on Sunday afternoon:-

"DEAR SIR,

THANK YOU FOR YOUR PURCHASE ! WE WILL SHIP THE WATCH TO YOU ASAP.HOPE TO DEAL WITH YOU AGAIN VERY SOON."

So I thought great, it will be on its way soon :thumbup:

But I haven't heard anything else from them again yet........ does it usually take them this long before they send the watch and give you a tracking number? Or should I email them back and ask for the tracking number?


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

They're pretty good, IME...

Yours may be humg up at this end. hopefully by the strikes, worse case HMR&C!

Mail 'em again, they won't mind.

Do you have a tracking number? Have you checked it?

ps, It's a nice watch, when u get it u'll like it!

I do.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

HK post have been having issues as well as Royal Mail. It's taken three weeks for a torch to get to me from DX once it was dispatched. The DX forum has been keeping track of how slow HKPO has been of late.

I wouldn't get worried,just yet.:wink1:


----------



## part_timer (Nov 26, 2008)

Never ordered from them before.

I ordered an 'explorer' & 'daytona' from the site on Nov 4th. Used Paypal and got the exact same emails as you. Not heard anything since, no tracking No's etc.

Innocently waiting for the postie to deliver them.. :lookaround:


----------



## niko (Nov 1, 2009)

It should be ok just give it another week or so!!

It takes about a week for the watch to leave China after that another 5-10 days to reach Europe


----------



## GPC (May 3, 2008)

Mr Bee

My experience with Alpha on last 2 orders. I fell for the "additional insurance" scam, and 2 weeks

later received a letter from Parcel Force requesting about Â£30 tax and handling charge to release

the goods.

Other than that my experience with Alpha has been very good.

R

G


----------



## part_timer (Nov 26, 2008)

Has the Alpha landed yet MrBee? My two haven't yet......


----------



## Mr Bee (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi part_timer,

Yeah, my Alpha was delivered on Friday (20th) safe and sound and extremely well packaged. I emailed them and asked for a tracking number, which they gave me, but didn't really seem to work. It told me that the watch left Hong Kong on 16th, but could get any further tracking after that.

Fortunately they had marked the box as "watch parts" so I didn't get stung for any import charges too! :thumbup:

From what I've read they seem a pretty reliable place to deal with though, so I'm sure they'' arrive soon.


----------



## part_timer (Nov 26, 2008)

Great news Mr Bee! Hope you are pleased with you Far Eastern timepiece! 

Was it delivered by Royal Mail? I hope something arrives for me before the end of this month, or I'll have to try and reclaim from Paypal or something... :thumbsdown:


----------



## part_timer (Nov 26, 2008)

part_timer said:


> Great news Mr Bee! Hope you are pleased with you Far Eastern timepiece!
> 
> Was it delivered by Royal Mail? I hope something arrives for me before the end of this month, or I'll have to try and reclaim from Paypal or something... :thumbsdown:


*Breaking News!

Caught out by import tax yesterday ( boo hiss ), what could I do, had to comply!

Two super pieces arrived this afternoon, so chuffed, what a beautiful noise the Seagull 17 makes! B)


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

very nice looking watch, I didn't realise Alpha were Chinese


----------

